# Nulev



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Can anyone tell me more about Nulev.? Personal experiences and it's effectiveness for diarreah.


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Hanna, My doc gave me a few samples of Nulev that dissolve under the tongue. I was nervous to try it because I took Bentyl and it made me crazy dizzy and nauseas. I did take the Nulev and it did help stop the diarrhea. I don't recall getting tired or anything. For me, it seems to help faster than Imodium because of the quick dissolving factor. You might want to give it a try...good luck if you do.


----------

